# LOST: German Shorthair



## mop_head (Jun 20, 2011)

Her name is Oakley she is 9 months old and is black and grey. She is possibly injured she jumped out of the truck at Lincoln Beach right by the orchards, please call or text anytime with any info 801-372-9093 Brenen


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Any word yet on this pup?*

That's a sad story. I hope she shows up and is ok. I'd be heartsick over it.


----------



## mop_head (Jun 20, 2011)

Nothing yet unfortunately, we have looked and looked just hopin someone finds her and will let us know.. so if you hunt west mountain please keep your eyes out for her!!


----------



## mop_head (Jun 20, 2011)

We received a early Christmas present last night when we received a call from a from a gentleman saying he had found our dog and we reunited last night. Thank you to all who had kept an eye out while in the field. Special thank you to terry and Kerri in mapleton for finding my pup nursing her back to health and taking the time to track me down. I had lost hope (i picked up another pup the night before) and am very thankful to see her again. Thanks again!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

glad to hear you got your dog back.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good to hear! How did they track you down?


----------



## mop_head (Jun 20, 2011)

He found her the saturday after I lost her, so she was lost a total of five days. She was in pretty rough shape apparently. He said he had been looking on ksl for my ad and never was able to find until this saturday, in the end it all worked out! Now i have my work cut out for me with a 5 month old britt a nine month old gsp (My first Bird Dogs as well) and i also have a australian sheperd.. luckily my older australian is a very good dog and for puppies the other two are doing good as well.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good to hear and see that KSL helped! It is a great resource!


----------

